# Lenox Bandsaw Blade Group Buy



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Group Buy summary:*

*What:* Any Lenox bandsaw blades in any size 
*Supplier:* ToolCenter.com
*Buy Closing Date:* As soon as 30 blades are ordered
*Group Buy Minimum:* 30 blades
*Discount:* 25%
*Shipping:* Default to $10.50 If your order costs more to ship, then I will let you know and expect payment before I send them to you.  If your order costs less, I will refund the difference.
*Insurance:* Optional but I will not be liable if you choose no
*Payment Accepted:* Paypal only
*Paypal and other Fees*: $.30 plus 3% on total including shipping.  There will also be an additional fee of $1 per order to cover the  shipping from vendor to me.
*Paypal Info Required:*  Please make sure and put your IAP username in the payment details when you send your Paypal and make sure you choose goods as the payment option so that your address will come through.  I print all labels through paypal and despise having to type in addresses for some reason!  Please don't make it harder on me by not following this request!
*International Orders:* Welcome but shipping will be more, in some cases, considerably.
*Back orders Allowed:* NO. Money will be refunded

*THIS TYPE OF BUY TAKES A WHILE TO COMPLETE.  BLADES HAVE TO BE CUSTOM WELDED IN MANY CASES SO PLEASE DON'T EXPECT YOUR ORDER 3 DAYS AFTER THE BUY CLOSES!*

*Details and ordering instructions:*

If you have not used Lenox blades, you are missing out! Their Diemaster blades are super blades that last a long time and cut wonderfully.

This particular type of buy is complicated due to all the variables involved so *PLEASE FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS  to the letter.* If not, you will make too much extra work for me and I  will have to reject your order and ask you to do it over. Here is the  best way I can see for it to work...

1. Visit this website to select your blades: http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

2. Click on the type of blade(s) you want to order and enter the length  you need as well as the quantity you want to order. The page will look  similar to this:








3. Click the "add to basket" button. You will not be finalizing the  transaction so don't worry about this part. Do this for each type of  blade you want.

4. When finished with your selections, click the basket icon at the top of the page







5. This will bring up your complete basket with totals. You will need to  copy this data to your clipboard. To do so, place your cursor at the  top left corner of the basket page. While holding the right button down,  drag your mouse to the bottom right corner and release.







6.Now right click and choose "copy".







7. Come back to this thread and start a new reply. Right click again and choose "paste" from the menu.







8. Now post your message.

I will collect the data from this thread and enter it into a spread  sheet where I will then calculate the discount, Paypal fees, and  shipping. I will then e-mail you with your total and what you ordered.  It is up to you to verify that the information I reply to you with is  correct. I will also send Paypal info at this time.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 3, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Diemaster_2_Stock [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Diemaster 2 Bandsaw Blades made to any size [/SIZE][/FONT]        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $35.96 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $71.92 [/SIZE][/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Length_FT: 9 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Length_Inches: 3 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Length_Fraction: 0 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Width_Thickness_TPI: 500_035_3 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]  [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Diemaster_2_Stock [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Diemaster 2 Bandsaw Blades made to any size [/SIZE][/FONT]        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $35.96 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $71.92 [/SIZE][/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Length_FT: 9 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Length_Inches: 3 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT] 
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Length_Fraction: 0 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Width_Thickness_TPI: 500_025_6 [/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$143.84* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Code* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Product* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Quantity* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Price/Ea.* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total* [/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 47504-CLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 3/4 in. x .035 in. x 3 TPI Wood Cutting, Hook, CLASSIC Bi-metal Bandsaw Blad [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $36.92 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $36.92 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 95047-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $15.41 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $46.23 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 81894-D2B8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $34.83 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $34.83 [/SIZE][/FONT]       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] _Sale Discount:_ [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] ($9.44) [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$108.54* [/FONT]


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 3, 2011)

4 blades:

Diemaster_2_Stock Diemaster 2 Bandsaw Blades made to any size $31.55 $126.20 
Length_FT: 7 
Length_Inches: 9 
Length_Fraction: 1_2 
Width_Thickness_TPI: 375_035_4 
Total: $126.20


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 4, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 94238-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 3/8 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $15.41 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $30.82 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 95047-FLB8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $15.41 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $15.41 [/SIZE][/FONT]             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] 80019-D2B8-2665 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/4 in. x .025 in. x 6TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting Diemaster2 [/SIZE][/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $34.83 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] $34.83 [/SIZE][/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Total:* [/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *$81.06* [/FONT]


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 6, 2011)

*10 x Blades*, 

93912-D2B7-2375  (93-1/2 in.) 7 ft. 9-1/2 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, Diemaster2          $31.69  $316.90


----------



## RPM (Jul 7, 2011)

I am in for the following:

81893-D2B8-2665  (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 4TPI, Hook Wood Cutting, Diemaster2          $36.35  $72.70  
11246-FLB8-2665  (105 in.) 8 ft. 9 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 in. x 3TPI, Hook, Wood Cutting FLEX BACK          $15.41  $30.82  



Thanks,
Richard


----------

